# Ice Fishing Tournaments?



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

I run bass tournaments all summer an have a good reputation for running a honest, fun series. 
With that being said I wouldn't mind putting together a Ice Fishing Series this winter after the new year.
Team Event
100% Payback

3 Lakes Duncan,Reeds,Baker Dates TBA
1 championship lake
Pan Fish Only best 16 fish weight ( Crappie,Gills,Perch for Pan Fish)
Big Pan Fish Lenght
Big Critter side pot
Entry Fee 30$....5$ goes towards Big Pan Fish
Critter Pot 5$ optional

Basic Rules: 1 rod an 1 tip up
No ATV's/snow machines or relocation with a vehical, Must stay on the lake permitted. Must take off were everyone else does 6 hour event no Pre Fishing 12 hours before the event. 
2 man team event you can fish single if you want. 
Championship will be announceed at the last event an will be fished the following day. No Prefishing for that event. We will draw 1 of the 3 lakes out of a hat at the last event. Championship to follow that Sunday morning. 
10$ membership per person we will pay that back at the championship. Must fish 2 of the 3 events to qualify for the championship.

If the chance of bad ice or poor conditions we will reschedule according to weather.

How many guys would be interested in doing this. I have never ran one before so open to options.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Not that I would be in this tourney because its not my area. But if I was fishing a lake tourney, I would want my sled with me... 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

These are all pretty small lakes Baker is 58 acres,Reeds is probably 70 an Duncan maybe around 100 maybe a touch more. So there all easy to access by foot. I am just trying to make it a even playing field.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

Scratch Duncan Lake Jordan Lake is a better fishery we will go there instead of Duncan

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

Where are you located, I live in traverse I think it would be fun to.I'd it it's close enough to me.

Koby
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

im in and a few buddys


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey ty we we this hahaa

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

i also fish in your summer bass leagues...always a good time


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

Located in the Grand Rapids Area long ways from Travers City. I got probably 8 guys who want to do this be a really fun time. Its just a good excuse to drink beer an have fun with your buds

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Tip-ups suck....











:evilsmile
I don't drink beer either - but I didn't need an excuse then, or now.... :lol:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Tip-ups suck....


What??? Tip-ups are awesome...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> What??? Tip-ups are awesome...





Maybe for guys that can't jig up a slimer!!
Slimers suck too!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

 :evilsmile


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

bowhunter if you wanna make the trips over im down to team up...let me know though because guys are begging to team up....lmao


----------



## axtell_31 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love to but it looks like my tournament schedule is filling up. If this was early january I could probably make one or two.


----------



## Tyler B (Jun 30, 2008)

this still going on??any new news


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

Ya I will post more info around Dec.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Many ice fishing tournaments and derbies going on in Michigan, from small local deals to the National level NAIFC tournament on Croton Pond. Also a couple well run tourneys sponsored by Knutsons in Brooklyn MI. The Midwest open is in Wamplers and pays out iver 20,000 to the first place team and the Michigan Ice Open on Hamlin Lake that pays out depending on number of entries.


----------



## N1P (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting, what is the schedule?

Info website? Need help?


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

G.R. is too far for me.....anything poppin like this in Antrim or Kalkaska counties ?


----------



## Big JB (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.michiganiceopen.com/ for the Ludington Tournament, partner and I walked it 2 years straight and had fun, long walk and I'll be danged if I walk it this year. Yours truly is the guy with the red coat on the Home Page for this tournament.:coolgleam

We did the Croton Tournament for NAIFC http://www.naifc.com/events.php?pg=details&eid=46&season=2014
which was in Ludington originally, that was fun too. Recommend any 2 person team looking for a fun time rubbing elbows with the Pro's to do any of those 2 tournaments.


----------

